# The 13th Hour



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

It's still available thry Midnight Syndicates web site $12 + shipping.......or go to Spirit Halloween web site, grab a 20% off coupon & go to a local store, they're always selling them there.


----------



## kagey (Sep 11, 2011)

BTW that's an awesome disc!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes, I'm planning on using in my Halloween haunt.


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

I bought it and will be sharing it soon.

Here you go here is the link on my blog.
http://scarysounds.blogspot.com/2011/10/midnight-syndicate-13th-hour.html


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Omg, thank you!  This is my favorite one, other than the Hallmark Halloween sounds.


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey btw, thats me on track 18..."Sinister Pact"  LOL Happy Halloween!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Itunes. I have one song from it. Veiled Hunter, which reminds me of the Friday the 13th series.


----------



## CampCrystalLake (Oct 5, 2010)

I am looking for a good soundtrack with a continuous track with crickets, frogs, storms, moans, type stuff! thanks


----------



## CampCrystalLake (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey scarysounds.... how do i download music from your site? Thanks


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

CampCrystalLake said:


> Hey scarysounds.... how do i download music from your site? Thanks


Sent you a message back, I hope that the instructions help. Multiupload seems to be the easiest and safest cause it has the direct download link which opens automatically without having to wait in line.


----------

